# Toronto tap safe for apistogramma?



## Shrimpguy (11 mo ago)

Hi I am new to keeping dwarf cichlids (specifically apistogramma) and I wanted to know if anybody has any success keeping them in tap water? My lfs said that they keep theirs in ro water. If I really need to keep them in ro water then I will.  









Aquatic Life RO Buddie Three Stage Reverse Osmosis, 50-Gallon : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


Aquatic Life RO Buddie Three Stage Reverse Osmosis, 50-Gallon : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.ca












Geekpure 3 Stage Portable Aquarium Reverse Osmosis Water Filter System 100 GPD - Countertop Water Purifier : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


Geekpure 3 Stage Portable Aquarium Reverse Osmosis Water Filter System 100 GPD - Countertop Water Purifier : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.ca




these are the two im looking at rn, any opinions on these?


----------



## Rain (Feb 21, 2016)

Which apistogramma? I haven't had any difficulty keeping A. cacatuoides, A. agassizii and A. trifasciata in tap water, nor any other dwarf cichlids for that matter, including the ones in my profile picture, German rams. All four species have bred readily and raised fry in tap water as well.


----------



## Shrimpguy (11 mo ago)

Rain said:


> Which apistogramma? I haven't had any difficulty keeping A. cacatuoides, A. agassizii and A. trifasciata in tap water, nor any other dwarf cichlids for that matter, including the ones in my profile picture, German rams. All four species have bred readily and raised fry in tap water as well.


Thanks for the answer, I guess I should've specified cacatuoides, that gives me a little hope as I kinda dont want to get a ro filter simply because it will be hard to find space in my house for it


----------



## Rain (Feb 21, 2016)

Shrimpguy said:


> Thanks for the answer, I guess I should've specified cacatuoides, that gives me a little hope as I kinda dont want to get a ro filter simply because it will be hard to find space in my house for it



What store is this by the way? If you're really worried, call Tails and Scales and see if they still have some in stock, I know they got a large batch in 3 weeks ago. They're definitely keeping theirs in tap water.


----------



## Shrimpguy (11 mo ago)

Rain said:


> What store is this by the way? If you're really worried, call Tails and Scales and see if they still have some in stock, I know they got a large batch in 3 weeks ago. They're definitely keeping theirs in tap water.


Shrimpfever, I would try Tails and Scales, but they are a bit too far for me and I prefer to buy fish in person. I'll see what they do for shipping


----------



## Rain (Feb 21, 2016)

Shrimpguy said:


> Shrimpfever, I would try Tails and Scales, but they are a bit too far for me and I prefer to buy fish in person. I'll see what they do for shipping


I hate to drag down a local store like this but ShrimpFever has some of the worst dwarf cichlid prices I've ever seen, so bear that in mind. You should really only be paying $10 - $15 each for a good quality common strain of cacatuoides (Orange flash, double red, triple red, etc).


----------



## Shrimpguy (11 mo ago)

Rain said:


> I hate to drag down a local store like this but ShrimpFever has some of the worst dwarf cichlid prices I've ever seen, so bear that in mind. You should really only be paying $10 - $15 each for a good quality common strain of cacatuoides (Orange flash, double red, triple red, etc).


Yeah I always noticed that the prices for their fish and shrimp were pretty overpriced(like their Galaxy pintos going for $45 a shrimp 😐), I guess I'll just go to Tails and Scales to buy them. Its a 40 minute drive but I think I can manage


----------



## Rain (Feb 21, 2016)

Just make sure to call and ask first, their site isn't updated too frequently so whatever is in stock online might not actually be there in person.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

+1 for tails and scales. Bought a pair of cacatuoides for $20. Breed for me in 2-3 weeks.


----------

